# New arrivals!!



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mesobuthus martensii 

Are these adults?
They are supposed to be 3" long these are tiny. I doubt they could eat a large cric.

I was told they are adult by the seller, if not then What the crap. If they are then damn it way too small. I will have more pictures up.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 9, 2007)

Look like juvies to me. I used to keep those and the adults were larger than what you have. Keep in mind that this species has a wide distribution and it could be possible that some individuals could be smaller in different areas but those do appear to be juveniles to me. You will be surprised at the size of cricket those scorps will be able to take dowm.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I feel lied to and kinda ripped off when I was paying for adults. What should I do?
Care sheets say adults can take down adult roaches I know these can't


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Brian S (Nov 9, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Well I feel lied to and kinda ripped off when I was paying for adults. What should I do?


You should be happy! When buying adults you never know how old they are and therefore could have one claw in the grave and another on a banana peel. With juvies you will know they should be with you for awhile and hopefully you can get them to reproduce.



> Care sheets say adults can take down adult roaches I know these can't


I wouldnt put alot of faith in most caresheets going around. While no those probably wont take a full sized B dubia roach, they will take at least a 1/2 grown cricket when hungry


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought them to breed right away, I was tired of having babies. 
Damn, well I measured them they range from 1.5 to 2 inches

He said these might be reproductive adults. He said this is the only size he has seen.

Some of them are very fat, maybe females and gravid. I hope so, I don't want to wait 6months to a year that defies the whole point of getting them.

This is blurry flash made the measurements unreadable


----------



## Brian S (Nov 9, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> He said these *might* be reproductive adults. He said this is the only size he has seen.


The key word there is *might* 
I've had them bigger, believe me


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

A buddy of mine says no way they are adults.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

They might be, oh well they are cool any ways


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just bought 5 new tanks
3 20gal's 1 30gal 1 10gal for $100!


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else here own adult MM's? I would like to know what your sizes are so I can sort this thing out. My largest one is 2" from tip of its claws to its tip of its stinger. I have about 4 that are quite fat, maybe premolt or gravid.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 10, 2007)

they look adult to me. Your probably just used to emps I was surprised at the size of these too.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know my jacksoni 3i are about 1/2 these size.

I'll get use to it, haven't seen them kill their prey but just eat it


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 10, 2007)

To be honest. I do not think they are adults. I have had a few, most range in the 2.5 - 3.5 in range.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 10, 2007)

When iam freeding today i will grab mine and take a picture for you, but i dont belive yours is adult, looks like subadult to me..


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, then I need to get some money back from my seller, or work out an equal trade back if yours are indeed bigger.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 10, 2007)

If you dont want them, ship them to me  heheh i whould gladely take them off your hand  i will take the picture later..


----------



## musihuto (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a 5th instar that has a body length (not including tail) of no more than 3/4 of an inch...  so yours potentially could be 6th instar and close to adulthood..
that said, its taken it about 9 months to get from i3 to i5.   

cheers! 
- munis​


----------



## K3jser (Nov 10, 2007)

There you go, there 2 firsts secments of my fingers is around 5cm..


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

@K3jser
Is that one of your adults?

@musihuto
Well, how many instars does it go through? I don't want to wait 2-4+ more months for them to be adults. I'd rather ship back and get my money back. That's the reason I bought them was to bypass the whole instar/sub adult stages.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah thats my Adult.. should be a female.. the only one i got sadely.. i looking for more but they are hard to come by in Denmark..


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

AH, how can I tell the difference of sex from their chela, they are so small that they all look a like. I can't remember I think males chela are more bulbous?

I know if mine are indeed adults I have 4 females, they are very fat, not bulging yet but tell slightly gravid or if not adults going in to mid pre-molt.


----------



## Johnny Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

Sucks that you feel ripped off man, but at the very least those are some awesome looking scorps.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 10, 2007)

i whouldnt feel so ripped off if i got them last instar before adulthood, but i whould give him a call anyway, and demand some sort of agreement.. get a couple more or something like that for free..


----------



## pandinus (Nov 10, 2007)

i have had breeding adults that were large, and some that were the same size as yours. it can vary greatly. i might say yours are adults. who did you get them from?


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

@K3jser 
Tried, I have to pay to get extras. $20 for 4 more, which isn't bad but not what I was expecting as a return. Those 4 he had originally tried to sell me(12 total)

@pandinus
I got them from harrypei, I didn't want to use his screen name. I got 5 2I jacksoni from him and it was a great easy deal. Just this wasn't such a good transaction after the goods arrived. I was like umm WTF, these aren't anywhere close to 3". I hate using my "New Arrivals" thread for a vent.
~~
He is trying to tell me that when most people who sell "adults" they mean able to reproduce, not always final instar. I've never heard that(they only call them sub-adults). I mean yeah great I know that they aren't going to die on me in a year but I don't want to wait a year for them to be able to mate. I really don't know how long until maturity on these guys but I'm sure it isn't a short amount of time.

Yes, they a very cool scorps and I want to keep them, just ticked off that he keeps changing his story every time I PM him. He said he has been reading this thread but I'm surprised he hasn't chimed in.

Anyways, he is not willing to correct this other than giving me a slight discount on buying more. I told him I won't be buying from him again.

He originally asked me to start a thread regarding mm's sizes, which I just have through this. Now his isn't willing to take any of your guys words which he has told me in PM's. So, if you see adults listed from this guy remember he sells subs as adults or just don't buy from him.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

*mycosis*

Now mine have mycosis, well one for now.
IT doesn't move much but can walk to where it wants to go.

Thing is I think this one is gravid, it has what appears to be embryos under it exo or in it tummy. They look like white rice balls the size of a pin tip. I'm not talking about those 8 dots or lungs


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 10, 2007)

That one looks bad. The infection is very close to the booklungs, and when that happens, they usually do not make it.


----------



## Xaranx (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah it's bad, probably won't live much longer.  He told me he found a second one with it, but just a couple dots on it.  I don't know how the seller could have missed an infection that big.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know how he missed it either 
The second one Xaranx mention has some spotting on its back and feet. I have quarantined it in a KK until I see if it gets better or worse, either way it will find permanent residency in its KK. Once it spreads enough they will be making their way to a zip lock and into the freezer for a humane putting down. The first one is going in the freezer tomorrow.
This has been one awful experience. I'm not going to let it rune it for me and the hobby I love. I'm going to wait for the refund if he even replies or does it. I will send them back if he wants them back. Most likely his whole lot is infected.

He kept them in a moist tank, much like a jacksoni setup not quite as close to the level of pandinus.

I can't wait until this is all resolved.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, now two more have it.

So 4/8 have it
Some have in on their claws, and pectines. So I think it will be safe to assume all have some level of it.


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Honestly, you got f**ked over.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks, I agree.


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 11, 2007)

separate the ones that do have it, and keep them completely dry. Mycosis is a mositure infection.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have separated them the ones that have it to any degree, so if they dry out it will go away?

I don't mist their cage or anything so.
They are on like 80% sand to 20% peat moss and the only water is from their prey and the water bowl.


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 11, 2007)

Take the water bowl out of the ones that are infected. It will not go away, but it is possible to stop it from spreading by limiting the water. But if they have them near their pectines, that is a bad sign.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, one has a dot on it's pectines. So remove the water bowl from the 10gal? The once I have taken out have no water in their deli/KK


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is another pc of my litte girl who has it the worst.
Its a reduced to 50% of my cams resolution so its to large to post a visual link just check it out
http://www.vulomedia.com/viewer.php?id=67058mm.jpg

This is the sick ones official length. I included the chela but without that its approx. 2" even.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 11, 2007)

Dude do you dope your scorps before you take pictures of them? because mine wont go like that... the female i got is really pissy and allways runs away or trys to sting everything that touchs her... Btw you chould use small plastic containers, with a small amount of dry sand to hold all your mm in insolation, so 1 per plastic container, thats what i whould do.. that way if 1 of them have it and you havent seen it it doesnt spread.. instead of having 4 running around in the same tank..


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

@K3jser
That one is the one that is pretty muh dead.

Well, I have been fully refunded and he has requested me ship them back.
It's going to be a blast sterilizing my tank, baking all my drift wood. Washing all my skulls, and water blow. Then find a different species to buy.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 11, 2007)

Boil/scold all your skulls and waterbowls.. thats why i use bottle caps from appeljuice  they are large and good for water dish.. and i get applejuice and they get a water dish


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, yeah. Well From pictures these guys were supposed to be much larger than this and from sheets so i though 8 would need a big water bowl


----------



## TheDill (Nov 11, 2007)

yea that sux..i think the one it the picture might die..mycosis got the best of him..sorry to hear that


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, shipping them back Monday or Tuesday. 

Doubt I will re-buy this species. Need to find another one before this week is over. *Ideas would be appreciated*.


----------



## TheDill (Nov 11, 2007)

what can u all get..i would go with a parthenogenic tityus speices or if u can get your hands on a male and female of a tityus speices..or even some lychas..isometrus spieces is awesome too..


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I will be getting both Isometrus maculates & Lychas mucronatus. But that is for a later time. I really want communal sand/desert species right now.

I want something active, loves sandy substrate mix, at least 3.5-4" as adults. Not worried about the venum rating, as long as its not at the level or an LQ or australis. I'd like it to be semi docile - agressive. I would love to get my hands on an adult mating pair of A. bicolor but they are just too freaking $$$


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, here is every picture I've taken of my martensii
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v232/cyris69/Mesobuthus martensii/
They'd look a lot beter at a higher resolution.


----------



## Crono (Nov 11, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Yeah, shipping them back Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Doubt I will re-buy this species. Need to find another one before this week is over. *Ideas would be appreciated*.



Honestly, don`t let one bad deal turn you off from any species. (Maybe the guy you got them from..)
If you want to try something else then go for it, but don`t rule out a species because you got bad merchandise.

I can suggest to try some Centruroides sp. instead.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, he said he just check his remaining 35 and their was no signs of mycosis on them. I went back an looked at my first photos as soon as I opened them and they had it on them. Could it have been from the containers or paper towel he shipped them in to me? I'd like to get 8 more I really love these little guys, just he was by far the best deal I was going to get(8 for $60 shipped). I'd buy 8 more from him but I have an uneasy feeling and don't want to have to go through this again.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, the first one with it everywhere died today, was already in "riger" or however you spell it.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 13, 2007)

Man are there no more M. martensii or Centruroides margaritatus around?

I've had my WTB up for a few days and nothing. Maybe I'm asking for too many but then again that's the amount I want 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108583


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 13, 2007)

C. margaritatus are fairly hard to find, especially adults. I have had a few. Right now I only have nine left, and they aren't adults yet.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd love to take those LQ's from ya. Then again, I'm not sure if I'm willing to take that leap so soon into the hobby. That and the chance of puttig my family and pets at risk. SO maybe 

However, they'd be a nice surprise present to someone you don't like! j/k


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 14, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Yeah, I will be getting both Isometrus maculates & Lychas mucronatus. But that is for a later time. I really want communal sand/desert species right now.
> 
> I want something active, loves sandy substrate mix, at least 3.5-4" as adults. Not worried about the venum rating, as long as its not at the level or an LQ or australis. I'd like it to be semi docile - agressive. I would love to get my hands on an adult mating pair of A. bicolor but they are just too freaking $$$


It sounds to me like you might like Israeli Gold Scorpions
(Scorpio maurus).  They're a little smaller than the size your looking for (3'' as adults) but can live communally, and are pretty cool to watch.  Tough as hell too and pretty stocky.  They're little mini powerhouses.  so if you're using a false bottom setup, use big stones if you dont want them to burrow to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you talking about this?
http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/tenczar/Scorpio/Scorpio.htm
http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/tenczar/Scorpio/Pectina-7-29-03.jpg
That picture linked above is just beautiful, if that's what they do indeed look like sign me up.
Edit**
About that picture "The Scorpion Fauna" site states it as "Scorpio maurus ssp" I'd love to get my hands on that color form or whatever it is.


I found 3 different one names the same scientific and common name

Or this?
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/s_maurus.htm

Maybe this is just super pale b/c it may be a fresh molt and is the same as above.

If you have some work me a deal 

I'd still like to get a new batch of martensii but no one has them or 8-10 to sell.


----------



## Don&SallysZoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Anyone else here own adult MM's? I would like to know what your sizes are so I can sort this thing out. My largest one is 2" from tip of its claws to its tip of its stinger. I have about 4 that are quite fat, maybe premolt or gravid.


Yeah I've got a gravid M. martensii that should be dropping within a couple of months or so.  She's about 3" in total length.


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 14, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Are you talking about this?
> http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/tenczar/Scorpio/Scorpio.htm
> http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/tenczar/Scorpio/Pectina-7-29-03.jpg
> That picture linked above is just beautiful, if that's what they do indeed look like sign me up.
> ...


Yeah, those both look like Scorpio maurus.  They have a few subspecies and come in several colors.  I'm more partial to the lighter colored ones, but I'm sure you can do some digging and find darker ones.  I have none, but they are next on my hit list not long after my dune, desert hairy, and striped scorps come (none of these are communal species).


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I don't even care wht color/morph at this point, I can't really afford $$ to be picky. I just really want a new species to make up for my martensii lose. Like a whole bunch more matensii 

Geuss this is going to have to wait till spring. Which is a good thing, I get to fill all my new tanks, 30gal, 3x20gals, and my lil 10gal. So in the end it all works out persay but more of me spending my no money


----------



## brandontmyers (Nov 15, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> I'd love to take those LQ's from ya. Then again, I'm not sure if I'm willing to take that leap so soon into the hobby. That and the chance of puttig my family and pets at risk. SO maybe
> 
> However, they'd be a nice surprise present to someone you don't like! j/k


Yeah I need to edit the ad, I just sold them. But they are really nice. To be honest, I would get a few under your belt before you tackle these. Its not the venom I would be worried about, its the speed. And if you make a wrong move you would be hurting for a while.


----------

